# Lola



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I see and have read the thread that Stacy started yesterday. I can't answer each of you because it is still making me cry to much. Your outpouring of love is overwhelming to me. What a wonderful group of friends here at SM. I wouldn't make it without you all.

Yesterday was a day that I have known would eventually happen for Lola. And far before her natural time. She was just shy of her fifth birthday. She had been having breakthrough seizures and now they spells were happening closer and closer. Thursday night she had a seizure at around nine. It didn't seem too bad, so I gave her a little valium and held her. At around two am, I was awakend by the dogs. She was seizing again. I tried medicated her again, but she was just having more and more. She was having trouble walking. And I could see in her eyes that she was tired. So, I prepared myself for what I knew needed to be done.

Then at 0700 when the vets office open, I just couldn't go. I was too emotional, and I didn't want it to be upsetting to her. So my wonderful husband took her in and stayed with her. It was tough on him too, because he adored this girl. So, he was the strong one. He said she was peaceful at her end. She fought GME for 1 year and 11 months. Now she can finally rest.

Lola's brain will now go to UGA for research and her ashes will come home to us. I hope they can learn from her and finally eradicate this monster in our midst called GME.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Pam, I wish I could wave a magic wand to take your pain and grief away. You have given so much of yourself to Lola and now the loving, final act of sharing her with UGA. You are and will be an inspiration to all of us as we search and hope and pray for insight into these horrible brain diseases. Godspeed, Sweet Lola. And God be with you Pam as you face the days ahead.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I echo Mary's sentiments exactly. Hugs to you dear friend!


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Mary said what I'm feeling exactly. My heart, my thoughts, and my prayers go out to you, Pam.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Pam I am so sorry, I wish there was something I could say to make all the heartache go away. Know that I am sending thoughts and prayers your way. Hugs & Love XOXOXO
jennifer


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

So sad with you. Praying your selfless actions will spare someone else this same heartache, Pam. Blessings & love as you grieve your beautiful girl.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

It's so hard to say good bye to them. Your gift will allow reasearch to help other fluffs...
I'm so sorry,we all know how much you loved her.And how she loved you..


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I'm at a loss for words. I just want you to know my eyes are filled with tears and my heart hurts for you and your husband, Frankie and Truffles.


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Pam, my deepest condolences to you on your loss. It is so familiar to me when I lost my precious Mimi. It's horribly difficult to lose them. Lola was a beautiful little girl. She's in heaven now and free of pain.

May God help you thru your time of immense pain.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm so deeply sorry for your loss.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

(((((((BIG HUGS)))))))

This precious girl will not be forgotten. And i pray you find comfort soon, Pam.

Hugs
Kat


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

Pam, I'm so heartbroken for your family. You have handled her illness with such grace, patience, and love. You were the reason (no doubt) that she lived beyond her life expectancy, and in the end you and DH put aside your longing for her company and knew that you had to hurt so that she wouldn't anymore. I pray that this horrible illness can be wiped out of our beloved breed, and I hope that Lola's sweet brain can help that cause. We are all crying with you. xoxo


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers, Pam. XOXOXOXOXOXO


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Thinking of you today and so sorry for your loss.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Pam, I'm so sorry and heartbroken. I wasn't expecting that but she's at the bridge now and free to run and play. I have a plaque here that says "Heaven is the place where all the dogs you've loved before are waiting". I believe they will be and while they're waiting they are happy and healthy. 
hugs
:grouphug:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

May you find peace in beautiful memories. Big Hugs.:grouphug:


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Pam.......my heart goes out to you. 
So very sad...........Hugs to you.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Hugs and love, we share all the pain with you, and every tear. I love you dear Pam.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Pam - I just don't know what to say. Typing this through tears. I'm sorry that you all had to go through this. You were the most amazing mom, and nurse, to Lola and I know that it's because of you that she made it through these past nearly two years AND had had a good quality of life. I also know how much help you have been to others on SM who have had similar problems or have tried to figure out what's wrong with their Maltese. I kind of feel that Lola was put in your hands because of all this. And now your loss and having Lola participate in the GME study may help others in the future. I'm so very, very sorry and would do anything to ease your pain. How blessed Lola was to have you and your husband. She will be missed by all of us. RIP sweet Lola. :wub:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

So sorry Pam. You try to prepare yourself for that moment but when it comes it still hit you hard.:grouphug::grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## Critterkrazy (Jan 17, 2007)

Pam, I'm so very sorry for you loss. Lola was a lucky little girl to have you in her life. My thoughts and prayers are with you. Rest in peace sweet Lola.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

My deepest condolences, Pam. I know your heart is breaking right now, but in time
you will remember all the good times with little Lola. Thank you for caring for her
in her time of need. Hugs to you and your hubby.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

This is something I read a long time ago...and every single time one of us loses one of our precious babies, I keep repeating it to myself. If I don't I'm afraid I would be afraid to open my heart to a wee one again. And it reminds me that no matter how deep the pain is, I would never give up one day with my babies to avoid it. I hope it helps you too Pam.

"Only we know what a small price we pay for the love we have received from our furbabies. The sadness and loss, no matter how powerful it may be, is an insufficient measure of the joy we have been given."


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Pam.......as you know I am heartbroken about Lola. I cannot go to the vet's to say goodby with my babies either. I say goodby at home and my husband does the last vet visit. Thank you so much for being so brave to help with research. GME is horrific and we have to find a cure.......God Bless :heart:


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

My prayers are with you


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

(((Pam))) I'm so very, very sorry...


----------



## LinzFair (Oct 10, 2010)

Pam I am so sorry about Lola. I am so happy you have other fluffs to help you through this tuff time. It is not fair for Lola to go so young, poor baby.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I don't know what to say, other than we love you dearly, my friend.

Rest In Peace, Wee Little Lola. You will be missed terribly.

I'm so very sorry for your loss, Pam. I wish I could hug you right now.

All Our Love,

Deb and Gang


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

:grouphug::grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

Many, many hugs aimed for you!!!!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Pam - I have no words other than I'm sorry. Your selfless love to Lola showed in everything you did. And to share parts of her so that someday this horrible thing is no longer a threat to our babies was wonderful. Thank you for that. Hugs to you, dear friend!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Pam, you were a great mom to Lola. She was loved very much and she will be deeply missed here on SM. She was a beautiful girl. You and your DH did the right thing by letting her go. She is free now. God bless you for your help in the fight to find a cure for this horrible disease. :wub::wub:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss of beautiful Lola. I know how bad it hurts. I've been through it many times. May God comfort you and your family.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Pam, I'm so very sorry. Your love for Lola was incredible, and carries on in your gift of her brain, to hopefully try to get more answers for this horrible condition.

Be well.


----------



## Barb and the boys (Oct 26, 2007)

Pam, I am so sorry for the loss of your sweet Lola. My thought and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Rest in peace now beautiful Lola. and I hope you and your husband will find comfort and much love from your babies tonight.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Pam,I am so sorry for the loss of your precious Lola.:grouphug:


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Pam, I'm so sorry for Lola's pain and her loss, and your loss too.


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

Pam my heart is breaking for you. And as I read this I will let you know that my Sophie is starting to have seizures too. And I must tell my husband who will be lost like you. Hold the good memories of sweet Lola and know that the unselfish act you are doing will help one of our babies, and Lola will be their angel.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Pam, I am so sorry for the loss of your precious Lola. Sending you hugs,

Linda


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Pam, once again I am so so sorry for you loss of little Lola. She was a beautiful little girl and I know she has a special place in your heart. You are amazingly selfless to share Lola so that someday GME can be eradicated. 

I thought you might be interested in a crystal heart I had made when my Dolly left me. I was able to have some of her DNA retained so I could have it stranded and placed in this: 










The Life Jewel Pendant at The Rainbow Boutique It's beautiful and it keeps my Dolly close to my heart. 

Big hugs my friend. Please take comfort in knowing you did the best you could for Lola and she knew she was so very loved.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Pam, Bob and I are so very sorry and wanted you to know that you are in our thoughts and prayers. 
Marsha and Bob


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

Pam So sorry for your loss.. HUGS HUGS to you and your husband.:grouphug:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

My heart is broken for your loss of Lola.....may time heal your heart. 

We talked a few days ago and you said she was having more seizures....but....so soon. You did all you could.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Many tears were shed this weekend for Lola. I was telling DH about Lola and I totally lost it. You and Lola touched me so deeply. Just so unfair that things have to happen.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

To all of you, my dear friends. I simply cannot comment back to each of you and I would feel terrible if I mised anyone because all of you comments are precious to me. Thank you all so much for your outpouring of love and comfort. It means the world to me and my family. This has been a long process with Lola. She was a little fighter, my husband used to call her the Teflon Dog for her seeming ability to shake off all of the terrible things that she went through. But she is finally at rest and nothing can hurt her now. I am at peace with this. I miss her terribly, but I am also relieved that her struggle is over. Again, love you all, and as I have always said, SM people are just the best!


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

Oh Pam i dont have any words that can take away the pain God Bless you and your DH and heal all the pain of loosing your child.:wub::wub::wub: HUGSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## littlebit279 (Jul 29, 2005)

Ms. Pam, I am so sorry for your loss. You are such a loving and unselfish mommy to release your baby, because she was in such pain. I don't know you, and yet I'm crying as I write this. That was such an incredible and loving act. I hope I would be able to do that for mine when/if it gets to that point one day. ((((Hugs))))


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

Oh my gosh~~!!! I am sooooooooooooooo sorry about your baby. T_T

My sincere condolences to you and your family. ****BIG HUGS****


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

Pam, please know that you are in my thoughts and prayers:grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:smcry(((((PAM)))))):smcry:


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

:smcry:I've been gone for a while and just found out! I wish I had the perfect words to say to help ease your pain. That is so loving of you to share little Lola for the purpose of research. We loved her and we will most definitely miss her!


----------

